# Help regarding ECA through WES



## gmainak (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm trying to complete my ECA via WES and for that purpose I'd contacted my University to know the process of acquiring the transcripts. To my astonishment, they've informed me that, they'll not include any additional documents along with the transcripts. Also they'll not take any responsibility of sending the transcripts to WES.

The person in-charge has suggested that they'll provide the stamped/signed transcripts in a sealed envelop and I'll have to send the sealed envelop over to WES.

No I've this dilemma as I've checked in the WES site and as per the process, I need to acquire a reference number and print out the Academic Records Request Form but I'm not sure whether I need to send it along with the transcripts or not?

Can anyone please suggest if the Academic Records Request Form have to be included along with the transcripts or not ?

Thanks in advance

Best Regards,
gmainak


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*status*

is your assesment comlplete



gmainak said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm trying to complete my ECA via WES and for that purpose I'd contacted my University to know the process of acquiring the transcripts. To my astonishment, they've informed me that, they'll not include any additional documents along with the transcripts. Also they'll not take any responsibility of sending the transcripts to WES.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeinCanada (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi there,

If your institution refuses to take responsibility for sending your transcripts to WES, country specific instructions for India permits you to obtain the document yourself and forward to WES. And Yes....this is is precisely when you need the request form. Once you have registered with WES and obtained a reference number, you need to download the transcript request form and complete the information requested on the top part. 

Thereafter, the official at the school who is responsible for signing off on the transcript will complete the bottom part of the form with his contact details etc, put the transcripts and the duly completed document request form in an envelope and sign and seal the envelope across the backflap.

Where did you complete your post-secondary education?


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, how much do I have to pay for ECA assessment per application?


----------

